# Personal Assistant



## Blue-eyes (May 9, 2011)

Does anyone know the going rate for a very professional and highly experienced PA in Dubai?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

1000 Dhs/hour


----------



## Blue-eyes (May 9, 2011)

Im not sure that a PA gets 1000 AED an hour but would be nice ! Lol


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have seen PA's get about 15-16k a month but that was pre-2009. It also depends on nationality and qualifications/experience.


----------



## Blue-eyes (May 9, 2011)

I'm British and I have been doing PA and Events Managment for about 10 years now. Thanks for your help Moe 


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It will depend on the company and who is hiring. You could be looking for anything from 6-12k I reckon. However I think Events Management will get you somewhere, PA is often a job wives get or Indians and Filipinos so salaries tend to vary greatly.


----------



## Blue-eyes (May 9, 2011)

Blimey that's very low to what I'm used to but thank you very much for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## Armen (Mar 2, 2011)

I think you could reach up to 25K/month with multinationals depending on experience and seniority, but it is depending on the company.


----------



## Blue-eyes (May 9, 2011)

That's great thank you for your help 


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Anywhere between 15-25k per month, depending on the benefits and the nationality


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ogri750 said:


> Anywhere between 15-25k per month, depending on the benefits and the nationality


I think this is on the high side still. 6-8k a month is the going rate and there are plenty of good candidates in that range.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

My wife works as an Executive Assistant (posh sounding PA) and that is the going rate.

Same as a lot of things here, money boils to to nationality


----------



## Blue-eyes (May 9, 2011)

What does she get paid and what hours are expected ?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

She gets 15k per month, very good amount paid yearly for flights, some school fees. She works 5 days 8 - 5


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

You guys are talking about 2 different jobs.

The 6 to 8k range (which is more 4 to 8) is for your basic philipino or sub-continent assistant.
Companies may give them fancy titles like PA or Executive Assistant, but don't expect anything remotely like what a decent PA would do in the states or in Europe.

The 12 to 20k range is more along the lines of what expats understand a PA to be. So someone who has 10 years experience in the UK would definitely fit into that range.

The only issue is that most companies here are not interested in paying 20k for a PA these days, as they got so used to what the 4 to 8 k range is producing that they don't even think about the huge improvement an actual PA would provide.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Lita_rulez is right. What I am referring to is far less than say an executive level PA in the US for example. But, then again I don't really need that much personally either.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with David Caruso.

I have been looking for a job opportunity along similar lines for the past month or so and was just contacted by a consultant asking if I was willing to work as a PA to the CEO of a bank for AED 12K a month, no housing allowance or any other allowances. I politely declined but also referred her to another person that I know who is willing to work for much less than this.

It's terrible that people settle for so much less from India and other countries and then people like me (I'm Indian but have a wealth of experience and knowledge ) need to justify why we are looking for a higher payscale when we are so clearly tanned.


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I agree with David Caruso.
> 
> I have been looking for a job opportunity along similar lines for the past month or so and was just contacted by a consultant asking if I was willing to work as a PA to the CEO of a bank for AED 12K a month, no housing allowance or any other allowances. I politely declined but also referred her to another person that I know who is willing to work for much less than this.
> 
> It's terrible that people settle for so much less from India and other countries and then people like me (I'm Indian but have a wealth of experience and knowledge ) need to justify why we are looking for a higher payscale when we are so clearly tanned.


@ Pamela, you seriously don't know why people from India settle for so less, I think its high time you visit your home country


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jeanie said:


> @ Pamela, you seriously don't know why people from India settle for so less, I think its high time you visit your home country


I know exactly why they settle for less and that is why I said it is terrible. Perhaps you would like to do some reading and browse through some old threads where it has been discussed millions of times why we settle for less.

It is because we Indians agree to work for 4K a month and then complain about how much we're struggling that I now have to explain to prospective employers why I am asking for a much higher salary even though my skin is brown. 

I would like to live alone and not share bedspace with 3 different families, I would like my son to go to a good school and not be crammed in a classroom with 60 other kids and I would like for my child to be able to go out and play in the evenings without the danger of being run over by fast cars. All of this costs money and 4K or 8K is just not going to suffice.


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I know exactly why they settle for less and that is why I said it is terrible. Perhaps you would like to do some reading and browse through some old threads where it has been discussed millions of times why we settle for less.
> 
> It is because we Indians agree to work for 4K a month and then complain about how much we're struggling that I now have to explain to prospective employers why I am asking for a much higher salary even though my skin is brown.
> 
> I would like to live alone and not share bedspace with 3 different families, I would like my son to go to a good school and not be crammed in a classroom with 60 other kids and I would like for my child to be able to go out and play in the evenings without the danger of being run over by fast cars. All of this costs money and 4K or 8K is just not going to suffice.


ohh so you think if they stayed back in our beloved country they would be able to afford all that ? nobody would have been here if they were able to afford such standards back in India. I totally sympathize with you not wanting to work for 4k with all the wealth of experience you have and you having to justify why you want a high pay. But you are in a demanding position because you can manage that standard with that job or without it. Imagine if you didn't have that kinda backup and then we are talking.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry, I am tired of arguing about this with people on this forum. 
So....
:focus:


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Sorry, I am tired of arguing about this with people on this forum.
> So....
> :focus:


hey i didn't want to put you off like that. 

no worries


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry but this has to be said, Jeanie you know nothing of what Pamela is talking about so please do not make any judgements. Also I can afford a GREAT life back home in Bombay but I am here on a VERY low salary because of the experience of working abroad. Do I crib about my salary? Yes. Do I go to town generalising about all Indians? NO. This was my well thought out choice and I am going to see it through the best way I can.

I do not mean any offence and will now get out of this conversation having said my piece.


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

ipshi said:


> Sorry but this has to be said, Jeanie you know nothing of what Pamela is talking about so please do not make any judgements. Also I can afford a GREAT life back home in Bombay but I am here on a VERY low salary because of the experience of working abroad. Do I crib about my salary? Yes. Do I go to town generalising about all Indians? NO. This was my well thought out choice and I am going to see it through the best way I can.
> 
> I do not mean any offence and will now get out of this conversation having said my piece.


Hey well first of I did not pass any judgement on any one. Secondly, probably you are right I do not know what she was talking about, but you could be wrong as well.

I was saying everything in good spirits, I apologize anyway if I have offended anyone.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Guys, we all have different reasons for being here, but we can we please get back on topic.

Thanks


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

An executive PA making 20K with all the perks is a given and only few get it.

The Brazilian Embassy and the British Embassy had opened PA positions awhile ago and they were not offering at all the ' perks' just the basic salary and you were supposed to be living in the country legally.

I find 12K a great salary for an executive PA. Well ..depends on the organization and work load I guess. Government organizations for which you have the same PA working for the same executive for the past 20 years expect a salary of 40-50K AED with all the perks....


----------



## Blue-eyes (May 9, 2011)

Ok so I have been offered 14k with a 12k yearly bonus, medical cover, flight home. I should probably take it then. Thanks for all your help


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Blue-eyes;517915 said:


> Ok so I have been offered 14k with a 12k yearly bonus, medical cover, flight home. I should probably take it then. Thanks for all your help


Is the 14K all inclusive (housing, transportation?). If you're a single person, then you can make it with this salary. However, if you have children, you will struggle as a good school costs approximately AED 30K a year plus additional expenses.
This is not a bad salary for a single person though so good luck


----------



## Blue-eyes (May 9, 2011)

No I'm single. So is that good or not? I was hoping for 18k but just can't seem to find anything.


----------



## Blue-eyes (May 9, 2011)

Sorry and yes inclusive of housing. With bonus is 15K a month.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

18K is ideal but I'm sort of in the same situation. It's very difficult these days to find a position that pays as much unless you have solid local experience and the passport. You've got one out of two 
14K should be fine. Annual vacation, private medical insurance and an annual return air ticket home is standard with any contract. Why don't you make a list of your anticipated monthly expenses and see if it is worth the move? Dubai is an expensive place but you could choose to live a very lavish life here or a normal one where you don't spend on 400 dirham brunches each week. It really is up to you. 
Let me know what you decide to do and hope you can join us at one of the events when you make it here


----------



## Blue-eyes (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for your help. I already live here I have done since January. I think I'm going to take it. What events do you hold ?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There's a drinks night being organised by Marcel and posted on this forum which is happening tomorrow.
We also have quiz night at Bidi Bondi every Monday. Keep an eye out on the forum for the events and other details.


----------

